# Poon TANG



## pirate_girl

rofl!!


----------



## muleman RIP

I used to like a juicy morning treat......


----------



## 300 H and H

The rutt isn't just in the timber either....

Kirk out...


----------



## Av8r3400

PG:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F1lJFlB-89Q"]Oh, behave.. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Av8r3400 said:


> PG:
> 
> Oh, behave.. - YouTube



LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Larry.. can't I be a bad girl every now and then? 

hahaha.. love that Austin Powers clip!


----------



## Av8r3400

I thought it fit.  I especially like the 'bark' at the end.  

You're so cute when you're naughty...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------

